# GTI engine in Tiguan announced



## Gtrain (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks like VW is putting the GTI engine in the Tiguan.

PistonHeads: Volkswagen sneaks GTI engine into Tiguan | PistonHeads.
https://www.pistonheads.com/news/general/volkswagen-sneaks-gti-engine-into-tiguan/39426

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

This may only apply to Euro...but! If they were to bring this to the US it would be just what we were all looking for.


----------



## G-Magoo (Dec 1, 2004)

It does seem a little 'euro-centric'.... plus we just picked up a '19 Tiguan, so I'm honestly hoping it is.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah I don't expect this to come stateside. Would be nice though. Especially the next gen 300hp version the GTI is getting to keep up with competition.


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

Savvv said:


> This may only apply to Euro...but! If they were to bring this to the US it would be just what we were all looking for.


Agree with you, it’s got to be European model. They even mention the Tiguan R. That thing will never tough land on this side of the water.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91beater (Jan 4, 2005)

That's *basically* the Q5 engine as well. I doubt they would offer both the Q5 and Tiguan with that engine.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 11, 2015)

In the majority of the markets outside the US the GTI engine has been the only offering for the Tiguan. Some markets got a long wheel base model after and that was fitted with the weaker Gen3B. In Australia both have been offered from the get go. Article seems to be clickbait.


----------



## loopless (Oct 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> In the majority of the markets outside the US the GTI engine has been the only offering for the Tiguan. Some markets got a long wheel base model after and that was fitted with the weaker Gen3B. In Australia both have been offered from the get go. Article seems to be clickbait.


It's kind of crazy that Australia gets the SWB Tiguan and the Tiguan AllSpace ( the US sized one) plus the GTI engine - and is built in the same factory as the US Tiguans. The GTI engine is the engine the Tiguan desperately needs here , along with a SWB version. Checkout the sweet looking Tiguan Wolfsburg they offer.


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

loopless said:


> . The GTI engine is the engine the Tiguan desperately needs here , along with a SWB version. Checkout the sweet looking Tiguan Wolfsburg they offer.


The SWB version would never sell well here. It's just too small for our market. I used to think I wanted the SWB too. But after having the LWB I can't imagine having the SWB. If they offered both it'd be great probably. Kinda like Chevy Tahoe and Chevy suburban lol. But the current LWB Tiguan starts at like $24k and some change. There's no way they could sell a SWB for cheaper than that so I doubt we'll ever see the SWB stateside.

GTI engine needs to get put in the Tiguan though. I totally agree. Although if they ever do - hopefully not with the DSG7. I'd rather see it with a regular torque converter auto and have a greater tow rating. (like 3500lbs at least). 1500 lb tow rating is too low for a SUV the size of the Tiguan. 


Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterF (Jul 26, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> The SWB version would never sell well here. It's just too small for our market. I used to think I wanted the SWB too. But after having the LWB I can't imagine having the SWB. If they offered both it'd be great probably. Kinda like Chevy Tahoe and Chevy suburban lol. But the current LWB Tiguan starts at like $24k and some change. There's no way they could sell a SWB for cheaper than that so I doubt we'll ever see the SWB stateside.
> 
> GTI engine needs to get put in the Tiguan though. I totally agree. Although if they ever do - hopefully not with the DSG7. I'd rather see it with a regular torque converter auto and have a greater tow rating. (like 3500lbs at least). 1500 lb tow rating is too low for a SUV the size of the Tiguan.


They do still sell the SWB version. Or atleast they did in 2018. They called it the Limited. It was basically a 2017 model sold as a 2018 Limited.


----------



## G-Magoo (Dec 1, 2004)

MisterF said:


> They do still sell the SWB version. Or atleast they did in 2018. They called it the Limited. It was basically a 2017 model sold as a 2018 Limited.


The Tiguan SWB (MQB) and the Tiguan Limited (PQ35) are different models.


----------



## D Clymer (Feb 18, 1999)

This is definitely european market Tiguan news. But VW should seriously consider offering this here. If the R-Line Tiguan they sell here had a DSG and did 0-60 in 6.3 seconds, it would be a very desirable product. It really needs a better engine option for the US market.


----------



## CtTigSEL (Sep 22, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> The SWB version would never sell well here. It's just too small for our market. I used to think I wanted the SWB too. But after having the LWB I can't imagine having the SWB. If they offered both it'd be great probably. Kinda like Chevy Tahoe and Chevy suburban lol. But the current LWB Tiguan starts at like $24k and some change. There's no way they could sell a SWB for cheaper than that so I doubt we'll ever see the SWB stateside.
> 
> GTI engine needs to get put in the Tiguan though. I totally agree. Although if they ever do - hopefully not with the DSG7. I'd rather see it with a regular torque converter auto and have a greater tow rating. (like 3500lbs at least). 1500 lb tow rating is too low for a SUV the size of the Tiguan.
> 
> ...



I wish they sold the SWB Tiguan here in the US. The LWB is just more room than we need, our previous PQ35 Tiguans were the perfect size for us. A SWB Tiguan with a little more go (which maybe could be tuner supplied), would be the perfect car for our 1 car family.


----------



## sickify (Jan 12, 2018)

MisterF said:


> They do still sell the SWB version. Or atleast they did in 2018. They called it the Limited. It was basically a 2017 model sold as a 2018 Limited.


No limited in Canada, I believe you guys got the limited just to clear excess inventory.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Per VW.com.au, the standard 132KW engine is rated at (6.9 L/100km) = 34.089 US mpg and the stronger 162KW engine is (7.2 L/100km) = 32.669 US mpg.

I would gladly give up 1.42 mpg for the extra power.


----------

